# **** **** Taxidermy - BEWARE!!!



## kurtd (Oct 10, 2012)

I live in south Louisiana and was turned on to the Utah lottery hunt system by my friend from Salt Lake some 14 years ago and was drawn last year for my Once In A Lifetime hunt which turned out to be just that. I was able to share it with my best friends my buddy from SL and my beautiful wife of 27 years. After harvesting this magnificant bull my task at hand was to get it to a taxidermist to preserve the memories of this great hunt. I was referred to **** **** by a friend. My encounter with this individual turned out to be a complete nightmare. I paid **** $350.00 for caping and tanning services and all I recieved from him were lies and a cape that wasn't mine then a frozen cape that had not even been skinned out this past August almost a complete year had passed. Thank God for my friends in Utah who were able to commandeer my cape and horns and get them to a TAXIDERMIST.

I would not refer **** to anyone!! I understand that he is currently a Provo, UT policeman now.............WOW!!!! That's scary.

[attachment=0:2iyvpl37]photo.JPG[/attachment:2iyvpl37]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great bull, sorry to hear of your bad experience. I hope it works out in the end. Shady taxidermists are some of the worst people to come across.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I am glad you got your horns back


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great bull. congrats


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this to make others aware! I have a similar story. My brother and I both shoot black bears in Idaho a few years back. Before leaving the state of Idaho with a bear, the hunter is required to check the bear in with the Fish and Game department or one of there registered agents. So we took are bears to Dino's Taxidermy in Garden Valley who is or was a registered agent. After Dino pulled the required teeth from both bears he offered to do the taxidermy work on both bears for $2500.00 each. He also wanted an up front $500.00 deposit from both my brother and I. We both paid the deposit and all agreed to pick the finished bears up on the next years bear hunt to save on the shipping cost. I called Dino several times before the next years hunt and just got one excuse after another each time. After about 18 months of this he said that his wife left him, took all the money and he couldn't complete the work. I told him if he didn't send the tanned hides to me within the next week I would be driving up there and tanning his hide personally. Well I got the hides in the mail and one of them was soaked and left to dry which caused it to shrink tremendously. I thought to the point of being ruined. He said he would repay all the money in time as soon as he landed back on his feet. I have yet to see any money. I called Idaho DWR and they said nothing could be done outside of small claims court. I dont have the time or energy to go through that ordeal. Anyways be careful with the taxidermy trade many of them are shady.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure Furs and feathers forever in Brigham sold my 2 bear hides.... so pissed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This just goes to show that before you take your animal or hides to a taxidermist that you need to check them out before the hunt. Talk to hunters that have used them and go into their shops and see just what is going on. It doesn't take much to do this, just a little time. I have been lucky in that two taxidermist that I used sight unseen were both quality minded and good ones but it could of just as easily been the other way around.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

two that i will personally vouch for: Jay Ogden in Richfield and Kendall Julander in Bear River City.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's a cop now? God help us! -)O(-


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

If you need a great taxidermist...with great prices. I recommend Richter Taxidermy in Centerville. He has done various mounts for me over the past few years and does excellent work.

LA


----------



## natorious22 (Sep 29, 2012)

LaytonArcher said:


> If you need a great taxidermist...with great prices. I recommend Richter Taxidermy in Centerville.
> 
> LA


I think Richter Taxidermy is the best in the state!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I locked this topic. Not because I thought anyone was breaking rules and honestly everyone handled this thread quite well. However, some concern has arisen regarding libel issues and we are concerned about this. So I am temporarily locking this thread due to this concern.

-Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After some discussion, we have determined that we can keep this thread unlocked so long as it remains civil (which every one has acted quite civil here). 

But please be cognizant of deliberate attacks designed to damage someone's reputation. We like the ability to share ideas and reviews on this forum, but don't want to have to deal with slanderous comments that could pose future problems.

Thanks


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There was some complaints last year on another forum about this guy. Same type of incident. Pretty sad you shoot a trophy and this stuff happens.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> There was some complaints last year on another forum about this guy. Same type of incident. Pretty sad you shoot a trophy and this stuff happens.


Yeah, there actually is another on this forum as well. It sounds like he won't be in business much longer if these things are true


----------



## kurtd (Oct 10, 2012)

Critter,

I wish I could have Googled this forum before I dropped my mount off with Kody I would have found this post and definitely would not have used Kody Wall.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=33089


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

The craptacular thing about this post is that the name of the taxidermist isn't posted... So even though the warnings have been thrown out there, it does no good. I've heard so many stories like this about Taxidermists... it disgusts me. One rule I think EVERYONE should run with is "Take your antlers with you, until the mount is actually ready to be worked on"... My dad had a 30" muley stolen years ago, a good friend had a 350" bull lost as a result of a taxidermist not watching his inventory, and them leaving with a former employee...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> The craptacular thing about this post is that the name of the taxidermist isn't posted... So even though the warnings have been thrown out there, it does no good. I've heard so many stories like this about Taxidermists... it disgusts me. One rule I think EVERYONE should run with is "Take your antlers with you, until the mount is actually ready to be worked on"... My dad had a 30" muley stolen years ago, a good friend had a 350" bull lost as a result of a taxidermist not watching his inventory, and them leaving with a former employee...


It is posted. You just need to read better


----------



## kurtd (Oct 10, 2012)

Critter,

Unfortunately being from Louisians with a limited amount of time on my hands I had to take someone's word for it. But if I would have had Google available this is what I would have found:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=33089


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kurtd: I didn't necessarily post that for you since it had already happened to you and there wasn't anything anyone could do about it. But for others that are planning on a hunting trip somewhere where they might possibly take a animal or fish that is worth of saving in a mount.


----------

